# Thermacell



## LongBow01 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a thermacell from walmart. I have never used one but have heard good things about them so I wanted to try one. Question is #1 how to you attach it to you or your treestand it doesnt have a clip or anything on it.and #2 the igniter is rather loud for huntin. Did I get the wrong one or what?


----------



## SGaither (Jul 16, 2011)

You have to get the holster to attach it to your stand, if I recall it's like an additional 5 bones. The igniter is loud but turn the unit on, count to 30 the one click and it's all that is needed, do this as you beginto walk in and you'll be good. Enjoy, you'll be asking yourself why you didn't invest sooner and will be researching filling your own butane cartridges too.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 16, 2011)

the holster has a strap with snaps on it , to attach it to something on it..start it at the truck or as you start to the stand and you will be good .. 1 cartridge last for several sittings .. you will be glad you finally got 1


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 16, 2011)

I stick mine in my back pocket walking into a heavy skeeter area..turned on, just face the heat away from your buttocks! When you arrive at your spot remove and set down nearby, sorta crosswind, close by but not blowing in my face.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 16, 2011)

I lay mine on foot rest under my seat or attach my fanny pack around tree and stick the small end of it between tree and belt.
Don't leave home without it!


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 16, 2011)

Holster, or a few tie wraps and you can attach to thing.

Sometime the lighter click seems loud, but if you light as you are making other noise, animals won't notice. Light it just as you settle in to your stand. It won't be louder then any other noise you make.

These things work pretty well on the flying bugs. It will help you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2011)

congrats on buying one of the best inventions ever made.

I finally got a holster after a bunch of years using a lasshing strap and attaching to whatever I had that was horizontal.

the clicking ignitor is noisy, but ive lit it with deer inder me and yeah they look around, but they dont pay much attention to it.

plus its a deadly sound to all the nasty lil creatures that want your hide


----------



## LongBow01 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks fellers!! I think I'll look into the holster. Does Wal-Mart sellem?


----------



## merc123 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had some 550 cord (camp cord) and just tied it through top and bottom parts of the thermacell.  Then I can hang it from my bow holder.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jul 22, 2011)

SGaither said:


> You have to get the holster to attach it to your stand, if I recall it's like an additional 5 bones. The igniter is loud but turn the unit on, count to 30 the one click and it's all that is needed, do this as you beginto walk in and you'll be good. Enjoy, you'll be asking yourself why you didn't invest sooner and will be researching filling your own butane cartridges too.



Do explain this refilling you speak of!!


----------



## SGaither (Jul 22, 2011)

Do a search, there are plenty of detailed threads with pictures on here about the refill process.

Basically buy King butane (my local Ingles grocer carries that brand) that has several different application tips. Pull the brass nipple out of the thermacell cartridge. Take a finish nail and puncture the membrane beneath the brass nipple. Re-insert the nipple. Take the King butane with proper tip (one that will fit into brass nipple), turn upside down and insert into brass nipple. Begin to fill cartridge.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> congrats on buying one of the best inventions ever made.



Amen brother Jim,amen! They make a lantern for sitting on the porch/patio with now as well. I used my thermacell in the yard and porch until we found the lanterns. Great stuff!


----------



## merc123 (Jul 22, 2011)

You can buy Conair cartridges at WalMart for a lot less hassle than refilling as well for about 1/2 the cost of Thermacell.


----------



## outsideman (Jul 23, 2011)

Incredible instrument..Does exactly as as it should..........Be very careful ..Keep vapors away from Children and your own personal self... In other words "DO NOT INHALE"  this stuff is not good for your lungs....JMO>


----------



## golffreak (Jul 28, 2011)

They could sell these things for $50 and it would be ok with me. Mine is in my pack at all times.


----------



## It's Me (Jul 29, 2011)

The best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2011)

merc123 said:


> You can buy Conair cartridges at WalMart for a lot less hassle than refilling as well for about 1/2 the cost of Thermacell.



I bought every one our Wal-Mart had last year and they have gotten none in since!


----------



## rvick (Jul 30, 2011)

i heard that the new models have a quiet ignition button.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I bought every one our Wal-Mart had last year and they have gotten none in since!



I'm still on the original butane that came with my thermacell.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Jul 30, 2011)

Since we have a great way to refill the cartridges, I have been looking for a cheap way to refresh the pads (yes you can cut them in half to stretch out the usage).  I ran across a video where a guy was taking Coleman mosquito coils (~$1.50 at Wally World), breaking them in pieces and placing them on the grille of the thermacell.  He then took a fabric material band (trying to find out what exactly the material was) and placed over the grille to keep the pieces from falling out.  I am going to try this method and let you know how it works out (at the ball field three nights a week so the thermacell is running hard).


----------



## trial&error (Jul 30, 2011)

There are several essential oils I plan to try out when i run out of pads.  geranium, cedar, lemmongrass, chrysanthimum are all mosquito repellents.  I will make a new post about results when I get to test it.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 2, 2011)

I attach mine w/a small bungie cord. I also light it & stick it my back pocket when I leave my truck.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought it might get to hot for the back pocket!?


----------



## short stop (Aug 3, 2011)

merc123 said:


> You can buy Conair cartridges at WalMart for a lot less hassle than refilling as well for about 1/2 the cost of Thermacell.



 I refill   and also cut pads in 1/2  . 

    A can of butane --be it KING  or Burton  only cost $4 .
 refills  mine 20+ times and takes 10 seconds  to refill .

 ...  thats  $0.20 cents  a pop  and  10 seconds  of time .   
 not  alot of hassle  and WAY  cheaper than conair fuel at walmart . 

* good luck with the T-cell .


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a lantern for camping, when the pads turn white they are spent, but when you take it out the bottom is burnt but still has blue on it. Do you turn it over and continue to use it? and if you cut them in half how long do they last?


----------



## Showman (Dec 19, 2011)

BUMP!!!  Do they work to keep GNATS away?  I hunted Elmodel a few times a couple years ago (SKUNKED though) and I know it worked good on Skeeters but did not notice if it kept Gnats away.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I bought every one our Wal-Mart had last year and they have gotten none in since!



I think Thermacell caught onto that trick...


----------

